# FOUND: Kayak on South Fork of South Platte



## flic (Jun 13, 2010)

We found a kayak on the South Fork of the South Platte river today (12 JUN 2010), approximately 1.9 miles South of Pine Creek Rd., and 7.8 miles North of Deckers, CO.

Kayak appeard to have washed ashore on the West bank of the river.

Email me through the forum to describe the boat, and I'll get it back to you.


----------

